# On average how many espresso's can you make out of 1kg of coffee beans???



## LizP

I need to find out how many espresso's you can make out of a 1kg packet. Does anyone have a rough idea??


----------



## MartinB

say that an espresso is between 15-20g i'd be inclined to say in 100g you could get 5 espresso's so in 1000g perhaps 50 espresso's to 1kg?

I've never counted myself to be honest plus there's always some wasteproduct too.


----------



## Glenn

50 is a fair number, and will vary based on grind size, dose and a number of other factors, but this is a good starting figure.


----------



## LizP

Thanks for your help with this.


----------



## ianb

One of the reasons I rarely contribute to threads is because I don't like getting involved in discussions... but this one intrigued me. For decades and decades, the rule was 142 espressos per kilo, based on a 7gm single dose.

I enquired of a guy who used to run barista championships, because I remember him posing the question to one of his contestants. he has replied:

I'd love to be the coffee roaster supplying these people!

The calculation always has been

Traditional: 6-8 grams per espresso so say 7grams on average. Therefore 1,000grams (1 kilo) / 7 grams = 142 approx

Fully Automatic: Minimum 9 grams required for an espresso. Therefore 1,000grams (1 kilo) / 9 grams = 111 approx

It's an interesting indication of a changing world, perhaps. Many people never ever brew singles anymore. And I recently took a pic of a menu in Fernandez and Wells, which said that they put 33gm in some drink or other.

And when you get to filter coffee, that's where dosages really go crazy... as low as 28gm for a three pint jug in some hotels, whereas many roasters recommend 60-80gm and an absolute minimum of 45gm, and at the other end some people go over 100gm for certain coffees.

All the best

-Ian B


----------



## MikeHag

I'm off to Rome in a few weeks - I'm interested to see if they still seem to be using the traditional 7g/14g doses over there. Over here it certainly seems common to fill a double basket, which can be anywhere from 18-24g depending upon beans, grind etc.

Over the summer I was keeping an eye on this in the cafe, reading the X-report to ee how many coffees we'd sold and matching it to beans used. We had more waste than I'd like, due to some of the younger staff not yet perfecting their dosing and distribution technique, but I'd say most baskets got about 20g in, with 2g of waste. We therefore got aboyt 45 double shots from a kilo bag.

It depends who is making it too. We had one experienced member of staff who never filled the basket and never tamped. She'd been doing that for years. Her dose was definitely smaller, and so was her tip jar


----------



## vintagecigarman

MikeHag said:


> I'm off to Rome in a few weeks - I'm interested to see if they still seem to be using the traditional 7g/14g doses over there.


- an Italian barista weighing his doses (or even knowing what weight is being dispensed)? In your dreams! ;>))) Probably still 14g per double in Italy - but there again, the beans are generally pretty full roast, and it's my experience that the lighter the roast, the more beans you need.

I always used to dose at 14 for a double, but that's steadily shot up and now 18 is my norm. I don't know the reasoning behind it, though I'm happy with the results.

I always


----------



## MikeHag

> In your dreams! ;>)))


hehe... I thought as much. But I will be transfixed on their every move and might be able to gauge the dose


----------



## vintagecigarman

Just get a look at the bar in the railway station at a busy time of the morning!

Speed of light doesn't enter into it. Amazingly good coffees given the intense pressure.

I envy you your trip - Rome's lovely at that time of year. And I hope you're off-setting it against tax as business research!

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## ianb

If you care to take a break from coffee, pop in to the English Tea Rooms at the foot of the Spanish Steps. A quite remarkable thing to find in Rome - and it has been there for a century or so. An absolute joy of a place. Ask the manager, Rory Bruce (yes, Scottish ancestry!) if he'll show you the autograph book of famous visitors... if he knows you're in the trade, he may well do so.

-Ian B

Coffee House magazine

sent by gas-powered broadband, sempahore and flags from the depths of Cornwall.


----------



## Stevenp6

100 singles or 50 doubles


----------



## Roy

I think I was the roaster Ian B was referring to, when you use 18-20 even 25gr as some one did a couple of weeks ago this is not an espresso it is a very strong small coffee. there seems to be a trend where brew baskets are getting bigger and (baristers) compete to use as much coffee as poss. I was in milan a few weeks ago had some good and some bad espressos all using 7-9 grms. But I would still like more customers using 20grms every time


----------



## Tristan

I have to task of supplying High quality espresso to restaurants so a certain amount of sales patter is required, To them I say you typically get 130-140 espressos out of a kg based on 7g of espresso, so 130x£2.50 for a cup of coffee, means that the extra few pounds they have to pay for a higher quality espresso is a drop in the ocean to what they will make on it anyway. But some are using more like 10-14g particularly in the Automatic machines. I think its horses for courses, but I always go with 8-9g, so I guess about 100odd,


----------



## MikeHag

Please tell me where these restaurants that serve high quality espresso are! I've yet to find a single one.


----------



## jimbow

I know what you mean Mike, this is one of my "Don't get me started..." subjects







. There is nothing worse than having a wonderful meal and then ending it with an awful espresso. I have even experienced this in Michelin starred establishments - on occasion, the results have been so bad that I would have rather gone to Starbucks to get caffeinated after the meal!!

I understand that this is starting to change however - I remember hearing that Jamie Oliver's Fifteen and Rick Stein's restaurant in Cornwall place a great deal of emphasis on their coffee and include WBC entrants among their staff.


----------

